# open source appointment software



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

hi,

does anyone know of any open source online appointment/scheduling software that I can intergrate into a website, googled it but didn't come up with much. Any advise or help appreciated

thanks


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

What exactly is it your wanting it to do?


----------



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

I want the client to be able to book an appointment online by selecting a date on a calendar & I 'll confirm the appointment by phone

thanks


----------



## -Fabez- (Jul 28, 2008)

You could always create a webpage to handle the requests and store them in a MySql database.


----------

